# Summer Saaz in an American Pilsner



## Thefatdoghead (4/10/13)

Anyone tried these Hops in a Pilsner or lager? Just wanted to use some up that iv'e had for a while but never tried them. I was going to use them as I would czech saaz at 60,20,10,5,0 minutes in the boil. Any info on these would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead (5/10/13)

Anyone used them in any style?


----------



## Markbeer (6/10/13)

Hi

i have used them heaps. It is a great hop that is both fruity but great for many styles.

It is definitely more melon than citrus. More towards the end is how I use it.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (7/10/13)

Markbeer said:


> Hi
> 
> i have used them heaps. It is a great hop that is both fruity but great for many styles.
> 
> It is definitely more melon than citrus. More towards the end is how I use it.


Sounds good. I have the recipe booked in for next week. Might go heavy on the hops late and make it about 35 IBU's. See what happens. Thanks for the info Mark 
Ill report back in a month or so with results.....if i remember that is.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (1/12/13)

Thought I would get back to this thread with my findings on this hop. Unfortunately I had the infection back in this beer. I don't know if the infection had stripped some of the hop flavour out at that point or this hop is quiet subdued but the beer was really clean with a small hop presents. Bitterness was spot on. I think this beer would have been an absolute cracker if not infected.
Kinda heart breaking tipping 50L onto the grass but hey im infection free now so ill try again and get back with my results. Could be a while though. Im on a IPA binge


----------



## rockeye84 (2/9/15)

any updates on this?


----------



## primusbrew (2/9/15)

I brewed an Australian Lager on the weekend using summer hops. I think the saaz must have been dropped from the name at some point.

Recipe was:
OG: 1.049
IBU: 28

100% Joe White Pils

Mash at 64c for 90 mins

20 IBUs of POR @ 60 min
20g of Summer in the cube 

Yeast is Saflager 34/70

It will probably be at least a month until I am drinking it but will try to remember to report back then. The summer smells excellent out of the pack.

Cascade premium lager is supposed to use summer as a late hop. Might be worth grabbing a bottle of that to get an idea.


----------

